# How much does a Video Editor make in Brisbane?



## philipeschmulian (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

I'm a professional freelance Video Editor from Sydney, but I'm thinking of moving with my wife to Brisbane.

I'd like to know the day rate of a freelance Video Editor in Brissy. Here in Sydney, it can vary from $400 (entry-level) to $650 (senior editor) a day.

If anyone has that kind of info, please let me know.

Thanks


----------

